# Earring Stand



## VisExp (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm giving a demo at the February meeting of our woodworking club.  In preparation for the demo I turned this Earring Stand.  While I made it I took a bunch of pictures.  I posted the pictures and a description of the process on my blog at http://www.syzygypens.com/blog if anyone is interested.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 25, 2009)

nice one keith, those are fun to make.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 25, 2009)

I hope you like wearing earrings.  I made a few, NEVER SOLD one!!!!

But yours is very nice!!!


----------



## VisExp (Jan 25, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> I hope you like wearing earrings.



There was a time when I did Ed.  Although I never liked the dangly ones :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by ed4copies  
I hope you like wearing earrings. 




VisExp said:


> There was a time when I did Ed.  Although I never liked the dangly ones :biggrin:




Keith, I heard a rumor that Ed wears a nose ring!! :biggrin:


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 26, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ed4copies
> I hope you like wearing earrings.
> 
> Keith, I heard a rumor that Ed wears a nose ring!! :biggrin:




I heard it was somewere else!!! 

Keith, nice looking stand.  Are you going to have it at todays meeting for show and tell??


----------



## VisExp (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Charles, I'll bring it along with some of my pens.  See you at the meeting this evening.


----------



## scotirish (Jan 26, 2009)

Great looking!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  You gave me an idea for my four granddaughters.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 26, 2009)

Great looking work Keith.
I'll be at the NF Chapter in spirit 'cause it's too far for me to travel on a worknite
and still be worth a dang tomorrow.

Cheers,
G


----------



## owlelope (Feb 7, 2009)

I downloaded the directions into Adobe Acrobat and I could not download the pattern for drilling the holes.  Would someone please post the pattern?


----------



## VisExp (Feb 8, 2009)

owlelope said:


> I downloaded the directions into Adobe Acrobat and I could not download the pattern for drilling the holes.  Would someone please post the pattern?



I was updating the pattern yesterday which may be the reason you could not download it.  Try again and you should be able to do it.  If not here is the direct link

http://syzygypens.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/jig-for-earring-stand.pdf

Let me know if this works for you or not.


----------

